# Snow plow prep and trailer package



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Just wondering what is involed in each and if you can have them both on one truck. thanks


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Yeah. They can both be on one truck. It all depends on what year truck you are looking at. The Superdutys- 99-04 are different than the 05-11's. Snow plow prep is basically highest FGAWR and springs available and bigger alternator. Trailer tow prep could be factory brake controller or just wiring to the rear and in the cab for an aftermarket controller. Maybe throw in a anti sway bar or something. I'm not really sure.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

oh sorry years would be 1997-2003 f150 but i am also interested in all of them just wondering whats in them to make the package. corrected me if i am wroung but in the snow plow prep package is there a wire from the 3 rd brake ;ight for a utility light?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Lucfw;1268810 said:


> oh sorry years would be 1997-2003 f150 but i am also interested in all of them just wondering whats in them to make the package. corrected me if i am wroung but in the snow plow prep package is there a wire from the 3 rd brake ;ight for a utility light?


Ford does not provide wiring for a warning light as part of any of their Snowplow Prep Packages. The closest thing you will find there is the Upfitter Switch option on 2005+ Super Duty trucks - and that only includes the switches.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

f150s arent manufactured with plowing in mind, therefore they dont make a snowplow prep package on anything smaller than a 250


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Too Stroked;1269023 said:


> Ford does not provide wiring for a warning light as part of any of their Snowplow Prep Packages. The closest thing you will find there is the Upfitter Switch option on 2005+ Super Duty trucks - and that only includes the switches.


oh i see. is there an add on you could get and install the uplifter switcher and possible a brake controller? thnaks


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

1997 to 2000, there was an F250 light duty that a plow could be put on. In I believe 2001, the F250 LD was dropped and there was an F150 heavy duty package. With that package you could put a plow on. In 2004 you had to have the F150 HD, then a special plow package was added. When they went to a heavy duty F150 for the 97-03 model years, the heavy duty was considered a plow package. Most of the trucks came with a reciever hitch and a trailer wire plug. So if you had a heavy duty, it came with a trailer package and was considered snow plow ready. Hope this helps.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

JK-Plow;1269171 said:


> 1997 to 2000, there was an F250 light duty that a plow could be put on. In I believe 2001, the F250 LD was dropped and there was an F150 heavy duty package. With that package you could put a plow on. In 2004 you had to have the F150 HD, then a special plow package was added. When they went to a heavy duty F150 for the 97-03 model years, the heavy duty was considered a plow package. Most of the trucks came with a reciever hitch and a trailer wire plug. So if you had a heavy duty, it came with a trailer package and was considered snow plow ready. Hope this helps.


Thanks you very much it really helpsThumbs Up


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

JK-Plow;1269171 said:


> 1997 to 2000, there was an F250 light duty that a plow could be put on. In I believe 2001, the F250 LD was dropped and there was an F150 heavy duty package. With that package you could put a plow on. In 2004 you had to have the F150 HD, then a special plow package was added. When they went to a heavy duty F150 for the 97-03 model years, the heavy duty was considered a plow package. Most of the trucks came with a reciever hitch and a trailer wire plug. So if you had a heavy duty, it came with a trailer package and was considered snow plow ready. Hope this helps.


That truck (the light duty F-250) became the F-150 7700 package. You can easily tell one by the unique 7 lug wheels.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Too Stroked;1269215 said:


> That truck (the light duty F-250) became the F-150 7700 package. You can easily tell one by the unique 7 lug wheels.


i never new that! thanks!


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

suzuki0702;1269046 said:


> f150s arent manufactured with plowing in mind, therefore they dont make a snowplow prep package on anything smaller than a 250


in 2006 they definitely made an F150 with a snow plow prep package. I know, I had one. I also had a trailer tow package on it.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

so i found a website (pickuptruck.com) and it said you could get a hole bunch od hd options now could you get all the hd options with out the 7700 or f250 ld? or are the just hd add ons. thanks


----------

